# Phoenix Ti2 1600.5



## jasonedlee (Oct 16, 2016)

I intend to use a dsp so I don't need the crossovers in my amp and they are not defeatable. Also since the dsp has gains why do I need gains at the amp? Anyone willing to help me bypass or remove the parts I don't need?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just turn the lowpass crossovers all the way up and highpass all the way down so the dsp can do its thing. Also, you need to set the gains on the amp to the max output voltage of the dsp. No different from setting amp gains up for a headunit. All about getting the gain structure for all devices correct.*I DO NOT RECOMMEND REMOVING PARTS IN AN AMP. DOING SO WILL KILL THE RESALE VALUE AND ONCE DONE PROBABLY WON'T MAKE A BIT OF DIFFERENCE IN WHAT YOU HEAR.*


----------



## jasonedlee (Oct 16, 2016)

Got it about the gains. I'd still like those crossovers out of the way if anyone can tell me how to do it or who to talk to.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jasonedlee said:


> Got it about the gains. I'd still like those crossovers out of the way if anyone can tell me how to do it or who to talk to.


Your nuts and its pointless  

If you want to go different route without crossovers, you should have invested in Zapco amps  The new ones dont have any crossovers, just pure amp!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

^^^What Hillbilly said.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Removing the crossovers would required significant modification of the amp. This would be pretty expensive, and for zero gain whatsoever, not only would it reduce your resale value (meh, who cares), but it could actually reduce the quality and reliability of your amp - it would require physical rerouting and would essentially be the same as having a "rebuilt" amplifier with possible weak spots in the design that could be points of failure.

Man, I understand where you're coming from, but as HBSQ above said, turning the crossover points to their max will allow the signal to flow through that section of the amp unimpeded (although still through that circuitry) - removing those portions and rerouting the signal means the signal will flow through a newly-constructed area that has to be physically placed over the top of the existing board and components - not an ideal situation in the least. It's not like just cutting off a catalytic converter and running straight pipes. It's more like bypassing a catalytic converter with new exhaust routed around it and tying back into the factory exhaust.

Anyways, that's my take on it. Good luck whatever you decide, man.


----------

